# sheephead fish



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Stopped by the fish market today saw some sheep head fish they look just like croakers and red-drum can somebody say how they taste and if they are boney the cost was 1.59lb


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

supercast said:


> Stopped by the fish market today saw some sheep head fish they look just like croakers and red-drum can somebody say how they taste and if they are boney the cost was 1.59lb


How dumb are you really ? Think a few teeth dude :


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

sheephead are delicious...but dont look anything like drum or croaker?

round bodied fish like a bream sorta...just alot bigger ..big tough scales....goofy lookin teethlike tautog...small mouth..big head...very spiny fins..tan with vertical brown stripes


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris storrs is accurately describing what many of us know as a sheepshead. But I think I know what supercast is talking about.

I too went to a fish market and noticed a fish labeled "sheepshead". It kind of looked like a giant spot or croaker-ish type of fish. So I got curious and looked it up. I think it's a freshwater drum that has several regional names including sheepshead and gaspergou. 

Quicky wiki:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freshwater_drum

Food network says it's good to eat:
http://www2.foodtv.com/terms/tt-r2/0,4474,2673,00.html


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

*Freshwater Drum*

I'm from the midwest and that is what they call freshwater drum there. Especially in Lake Erie. Freshwater drum are pretty much the same as croaker/red drum. They get upwards of 20 pounds, but most are 3-5 pounds.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*desperado \ mepp3*

Desperado/Mepp3 anglers you are right from the picture that is the fish my take, is it a good table fish?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

supercast said:


> Desperado/Mepp3 anglers you are right from the picture that is the fish my take, is it a good table fish?


I've caught freshwater drum in Georgia, from a fairly clear and cool river. They don't taste too bad; flavorwise, kinda like the catfish I catch in the same river, but a bit firmer. I usually kept them because they were decent tasting and gave me something to fry up, but I'm not sure if I'd go paying for one. But, then again, I don't buy fish at the market anyhow; if I didn't catch it, I don't eat it.


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

mepps3 said:


> I'm from the midwest and that is what they call freshwater drum there. Especially in Lake Erie. Freshwater drum are pretty much the same as croaker/red drum. They get upwards of 20 pounds, but most are 3-5 pounds.


That is insane dude . You know not of what you speak . Do a little research please .


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

They are related fish, specifically family Sciaenidae (i.e. drums). They put up a hell of a fight. Used to catch them all the time when I lived in Ohio along Erie. A 5lb+ freshwater drum on light tackle will work your arms sore. I never personally have eaten them but I had a friend eat a large one from a fairly clean river. He said it was a little too fishy for him but he really didn't do a good job of keeping the fish fresh and cleaning it well. I would be concerned about where the fish is from. If it is from the Great Lakes they consume a lot of zebra mussels, which are loaded with metals and toxins they filter out of the water and into their tissue. Heavy on the consumption warnings...


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the information this what P/SURF should be all about to share informations :fishing::fishing:


----------



## mvd (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.daybreakfishing.com/images/Sheepshead2.jpg

Here's what I was expectin' to see. More common the further you go down the bay, or around jetties and bridges closer to the ocean.


----------

